# pics of me before and after



## bigden1466867939 (Mar 23, 2008)

pic of me before i started training and then in early 2007 a recentish pic of me now gone from around 10 and half stone to 12 and half


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Good progress mate.

Are you just showing progress? Or do you want some critique?


----------



## bigden1466867939 (Mar 23, 2008)

critique is more than welcome man


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

The bit that hit me about the photos - and it could just be your posing - was that it looked as though your traps were lagging.

Shoulders and arms look good in the front double bi shot, as does the lat shot and you are looking nice and lean dude.

Everyone will say the same thing though... Wheres the wheels shots....?


----------



## bigden1466867939 (Mar 23, 2008)

wheels shots?

and yea a think my traps cud do with abit of work but they seem to be not growing much anymore, shrugs dnt seem to be hitting them as hard anymore, any ideas on other good trap excrsises? as i cud do with a change


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

bigden said:


> wheels shots?
> 
> and yea a think my traps cud do with abit of work but they seem to be not growing much anymore, shrugs dnt seem to be hitting them as hard anymore, any ideas on other good trap excrsises? as i cud do with a change


Leg Shot......Upright rows


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Before you ask upright rows are more for shoulders but I believe they will work your traps also. You could change how you do shrugs to hit differant parts aswell.


----------



## bigden1466867939 (Mar 23, 2008)

ah rite al get sum leg pics up then, and yea i been toying with the idea of adding them in but ive heard them bad for the rotators? and also thanks for the critique and stuff


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bigden said:


> wheels shots?
> 
> and yea a think my traps cud do with abit of work but they seem to be not growing much anymore, shrugs dnt seem to be hitting them as hard anymore, any ideas on other good trap excrsises? as i cud do with a change


Wheels = legs

Heavy deads seem to work my traps well, snatch grip high pulls should also work well.

Most people seem to have a problem with shrug technique which stops them from going heavy. I've a feeling traps are like calves - you really need to work them heavily to get them to grow


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> I've a feeling traps are like calves - you really need to work them heavily to get them to grow


Completely agree. I go heavy and hard


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

not lookin bad bro, lats arn't bad at all


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

You have come along way mate,well done.

keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

some good gains there keep at it


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

Good progress mate


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Weight,form and consistancy are critical to get your traps to raise above your collar bone.Do you dumbbell shrug?If so id go up a kilo or 3 and hold at the top for a second or 2.Control it down,don't rush.This really has them aching the next morning.Rest them for 2 days then go at them again.Rear delt db fly's sat on the end of a bench with your chest on your knee's hits 'em aswell.

Looking very lean.Keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Gazz said:


> .Rest them for 2 days then go at them again.


will this not be too much for him?


----------



## bigden1466867939 (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks alot guys for the comments, gazz im currently barbell shrugging at the mo but will give what you said a go see how i get along thanks


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

scottswald said:


> will this not be too much for him?


All depends on how well they repair.I used to have the same problems.Because i was'nt hitting them enough and in the right way.Im not saying Aiden's gonna be the same as me but surley its worth a try.I do traps twice a week with at least a 48 hour gap in between.The same go's for calve's in reference to what Tall said.They are in a way the same type of muscle.They are imbedded into the body,contraction is limited so form,weight and consistancy is all the tools we have.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

yep, well done mate, great progress! For traps, I like supersetting shrugs with upward rows, or another decent one is kinda like a reverse lateral raise, hopefully someone will come up with the proper name but it baically involves 2 db's straight up above the head and slowly lowered from like an I shape into a T shape so kinda I - Y - T and then back. does that make any kind of sense??? Someone help me out lol.


----------



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

Good going mate.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Kooking good and lean.

As for critique

I would concentrate on upper chest, chest delt tie in, shoulder cap, rear delts and shrugs.

lets see the legs...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you show good potential m8 stick with it


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

aye, get the wheels out mate


----------



## bigden1466867939 (Mar 23, 2008)

finnally got a cable for me fone to cpu so heres the wheels i know its been ages but just thort id slap em up anyhoo


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I like your carpet mate. I had 1 just like it before. lol


----------



## bigden1466867939 (Mar 23, 2008)

lol thanks just in the middle of re decorating bedrooms n that


----------



## Jason89 (Nov 29, 2007)

looking good! keep up the good work


----------



## bigden1466867939 (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks but i think i really need to work on my calves bring them up abit before my show next year along with chest and traps


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

""I would concentrate on upper chest, chest delt tie in, shoulder cap, rear delts and shrugs""

Pikey, how do you concentrate on chest delt tie in? i have this same problem. also, how can i really hit the rear delts hard?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

legs are good mate, just keep doing what your doing it's working for you. Yes traps and chest need extra attention. Possible add more bench pressing in to get more mass and as Gazz said DB shrugs work great.

Remember only change things if its not working, you have made great gains.

keep up the good work


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

very impressive


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking lean matey  keep up the work man


----------



## Del Boy (Apr 30, 2010)

thought he looked familier


----------

